# Strait-flex wide-flex400 and mid-flex300



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

Is wideflex400 and midflex300 really just like no-coat? I am not talking like strait-flex original crap which i can attest sucks. They look pretty good from the description. 

Anyone try them? Whats your thoughts on using them for each type of corner?Also do you like the mid flex or wide flex better? I have some coming to try and wanted to get a little heads up. I know strait-flex products in general have some bad reviews online. A lot of them i read (not all) are a little unjustified though like how it always pops of the wall but the person applying it didnt skim over it like recommended by strait-flex or used lightweight mud.I have always had great luck with perfect90(also paperfaced) and is all i use on inside90's .


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Looking at a video, it looks just like the regular Straight Flex, just wider. Nothing like No-Coat.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Looking at a video, it looks just like the regular Straight Flex, just wider. Nothing like No-Coat.


Yes Sir! I'd say No-Coat has the world of drywall pretty well wrapped up!:yes:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree with you on the No-Coat. They are a great bead. Kinda spendy, though. But worth it. I have used Strait-Flex Big Stick 90's before. They are a nice mud on bead. But no supplier around here carries them.


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

Tim0282 said:


> Looking at a video, it looks just like the regular Straight Flex, just wider. Nothing like No-Coat.


 it was supposivly designed to be their no-coat . I cant see a difference between the two really other then the different color cut marks. Same type of slam system ,paper faced ,has 94lb paper diamond punch marks .From looks alone its almost a exact replica of no-coat.Even made in the same two sizes as no-coat.

I agree that no-coat is the leader but if the wideflex is a direct copy and cheaper then i cant see anything bad except how it performs which i havent really heard anyone's comparison on using the two.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I watched a you tube showing it. You are right, it looks just like No-Coat. Have you used the Ammo-Flex? Supposed to run through a Taper.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I had a roll of MidFlex300 some time ago, that I used up for different things. Worked fine. I actually liked it better than NoCoat for those things - easier to install and coat out, I thought.

I picked up a roll of CertainTeed's EasyFlex Pro 4 1/4" for my last job - supplier had switched from No-Coat, or was out of it. I can't remember which.
Worked fine. Went on easy, for the long lengths of offset that I needed it for, and it coated out easy.
I don't know what their new Optimus is like: https://www.certainteed.com/pressroom/pressRelease.aspx?id=729


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

have you tried the mid flex on outside 90's?

I havent seen any certainteed tapes. The building supplies around here dont have much though. A few of them i know of sometimes dont even have mud in stock. 

I would think the ammo flex would be just as good if not better as the perfect 90 but havent tried it.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Stick with No-coat. You will thank me later.:thumbup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

FAB said:


> Is wideflex400 and midflex300 really just like no-coat? I am not talking like strait-flex original crap which i can attest sucks. They look pretty good from the description.
> 
> Anyone try them? Whats your thoughts on using them for each type of corner?Also do you like the mid flex or wide flex better? I have some coming to try and wanted to get a little heads up. I know strait-flex products in general have some bad reviews online. A lot of them i read (not all) are a little unjustified though like how it always pops of the wall but the person applying it didnt skim over it like recommended by strait-flex or used lightweight mud.I have always had great luck with perfect90(also paperfaced) and is all i use on inside90's .


All them products are junk compared to no-coat JS


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

FAB said:


> have you tried the mid flex on outside 90's?


Just used it on offset angles where No-Coat seemed overkill, and needing as straight a line as No-Coat can give wasn't necessary. Eg. High up offset angles in an existing bank, that were showing some slight cracking issues, was the last place I remember using it.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Hell ya these guys are right I used to use straitflex only and metal beads and 2 months ago I started using nocoat. I will never go back to using it I used to get call backs all the time on cathedral ceilings after the house settled a little. I feel like the nocoat adheres to the drywall better and it straightens itself out way better then straitflex. With straitflex I always had to have someone on the ground tell me if its straight. No coat you still kind of got to but its not as bad


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

FAB said:


> Is wideflex400 and midflex300 really just like no-coat? I am not talking like strait-flex original crap which i can attest sucks. They look pretty good from the description.
> 
> Anyone try them? Whats your thoughts on using them for each type of corner?Also do you like the mid flex or wide flex better? I have some coming to try and wanted to get a little heads up. I know strait-flex products in general have some bad reviews online. A lot of them i read (not all) are a little unjustified though like how it always pops of the wall but the person applying it didnt skim over it like recommended by strait-flex or used lightweight mud.I have always had great luck with perfect90(also paperfaced) and is all i use on inside90's
> 
> ...


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

The mid-flex has less memory to the hinge which is nice, but I've had both mid-flex and No-coat rip right down the middle on vaults. Both from someone(laborer, or GC) cranking temporary heaters to extreme temps.


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

Glad to know that these two strait-flex products are comparable and worth using. I got some sample rolls in today and tried the 400 on a outside corner and i gotta say they arnt bad at all. No problems at all and finishes real easy just like perfect90.A lil easier then no-coat maybe.

You guys dont need to sell me on no-coat. I already think its great and its a proven product. Its good to know though that i dont mind using no-coat or straitflex wideflex/midflex and that they both work as advertised. 

I also got to try some strait-flex l-bead today and its also not a bad product. Ill still stick to vinyl glue on L-bead but on unimportant areas and in a pinch the l-bead tape does the job .one thing i like about it even better then the vinyl is it finishes a 1 second with just a skim coat. Its super stiff ,holds it shape and has a nice sharp/hard edge .Only thing i didnt like is that its pretty hard to crease it. Cant just run your finger down it being so stiff.


----------



## copernicusdan (Mar 15, 2014)

used straight flex past 2 days, found after I put push tape into mud, if I go down one side of tape, then throw a few staples in, it doesn't pull back out when I do the other side, I know when I first used it if you didn't crease it right it would just bubble up, or pop out


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

copernicusdan said:


> used straight flex past 2 days, found after I put push tape into mud, if I go down one side of tape, then throw a few staples in, it doesn't pull back out when I do the other side, I know when I first used it if you didn't crease it right it would just bubble up, or pop out


which strait-flex product are you using . I havent found the wideflex/mid flex to pull out when i wipe down. Both sides were embedded just running my hand over it before wiping down. Like you said just make sure you crease it good.


----------



## copernicusdan (Mar 15, 2014)

maybe im just over creasing and trying to compensate


----------

